# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  κεραια επιγειας διπλα απο κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνίας

## katmadas

IMG_20160304_142749.jpg

Αυτος εχει προβλημα με την ληψη του. 
Αποτι μου ειπε με το παραμικρο χαλαει η οικονα.

Απο διπλα ακριβως εχει κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας.

Τον ρωτησα αν εχει τοποθετησει φιλτρο για lte και μου ειπε πως ενας τεχνικος πριν κανα 6μηνο του εβαλε ενα φιλτρο στην μερια πριν μπει το καλωδιο στην τηλεοραση.
Μου ειπε πως για 3 μηνες ψιλοεπαιξε αλλα μετα παλι τα ιδια.

Θα παω απο Δευτερα να το μετρησω κιολας...

Τι προτεινεται εσεις παιδες?

Εχει νοημα να μετακινηθει εκτος ταρατσας η κεραια.
Εχουν και ενα πιατο 60αρι της νοβα αχρηστο αλλα τον 3Ε για digea μεχρι τωρα τον εχω ποιασει μονο με 80αρι πιατο και σημα γυρω στο 60%.
Μονο τα ελληνικα τον ενδιαφερουν και τιποτα αλλο.

Αν εβαζα κεραια με ενσωματομενο φιλτρο θα ηταν καλυτερα?
Αν ναι ποια προτηνεται?

Γενικα υπαρχει καποιος που εχει πετυχει σε παρομια περιπτωση?

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## street

εχω θεωρητικα πολυ καλο lte , θα ειμαι μαλον εως 8 , ελλα  να το παρεις  :Biggrin:  και βλεπεις δευτερα  :Wink:

----------


## katmadas

> εχω θεωριτικα πολυ καλο lte , θα ειμαι μαλον εως 8 , περνα να το παρεις



απο δευτερα θα παω φιλαρακι...
τι λες αυτο το φιλτρο που εβαλε αυτος να ηταν μαπα.
με εστειλε και φωτο απο το φιλτρο αλλα ειναι θολη η φωτογραφια.
IMG_20160304_142318.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Φάνη εγώ που κυκλοφορώ στις ταράτσες σαν τον batman βλέπω συνεχώς κεραίες κινητής δίπλα σε τηλεοράσεως αλλά κανείς δεν είχε πρόβλημα. Ούτε το παραμικρό.
Κάτι με την εγκατάσταση παίζει δες και το καλώδιο του.

----------


## navar

στο LTE τα γλέντια ξεκινανε αν ειναι η κεραια 4G
το φίλτρο LTE πολλές φορες δεν κάνει τπτ αν ο ενισχυτής ειναι απλος αθωράκιστος και κακος ποιοτικά , μπορέι απλα να στουπώνει απο σήμα και να γίνεται υπεροδήγηση !

----------


## katmadas

> στο LTE τα γλέντια ξεκινανε αν ειναι η κεραια 4G
> το φίλτρο LTE πολλές φορες δεν κάνει τπτ αν ο ενισχυτής ειναι απλος αθωράκιστος και κακος ποιοτικά , μπορέι απλα να στουπώνει απο σήμα και να γίνεται υπεροδήγηση !



πλακα πλακα ξεχασα να ρωτησω για ενισχυτη.
φανταστηκα δεν θα εχει καθως ειναι μια tv μονο στο μαγαζι και η κεραια ειναι ατομικη.
θα το τσεκαρω και αυτο...
αν ειναι 4g δηλαδη τι γλεντια εχουμε?

----------


## leosedf

Και αν δεν έχει 4G η κεραία? Μπορείς να βάλεις το ταμπελάκι της η από κάτω της η να μου πεις που είναι?
Ήθελα να ήξερα ποιος ΜΟΓΓΟΛΟΣ έκανε τη μελέτη και αποφάσισε να βάλει τις κεραίες ΔΙΠΛΑ στις καμινάδες.

----------


## leosedf

Α περίμενε, στην πλατεία Ευόσμου είναι?

----------


## katmadas

> Α περίμενε, στην πλατεία Ευόσμου είναι?



τι να σου πω ρε φιλε ναι!
ειδες την πινακιδα subito?
ναι ρε φιλε διπλα στην καμιναδα..
τα macdonalds  τα παλια.....
τσακαλος....

----------


## nestoras

> Και αν δεν έχει 4G η κεραία? Μπορείς να βάλεις το ταμπελάκι της η από κάτω της η να μου πεις που είναι?
> Ήθελα να ήξερα ποιος ΜΟΓΓΟΛΟΣ έκανε τη μελέτη και αποφάσισε να βάλει τις κεραίες ΔΙΠΛΑ στις καμινάδες.







> *Α περίμενε, στην πλατεία Ευόσμου είναι?*



???
Θυμήθηκες ποιος έβαλε τις κεραίες?  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

> ???
> Θυμήθηκες ποιος έβαλε τις κεραίες?




Ναι.... Εγώ....
Αλλά όχι τις μαύρες τις cosmote εκεί έχω βάλει απέναντι στην ίδια ταράτσα σε πιο σοβαρή θέση της wind. Έβαλα και 4G στη wind. Κοιτάει τελείως αντίθετα βέβαια.

Αν είχε όντως παρεμβολες θα ήταν από τις σαβούρες τις cosmote αλλά και πάλι χλωμό, κάτι με την εγκατάσταση παίζει.

----------


## nestoras

> τι να σου πω ρε φιλε ναι!
> ειδες την πινακιδα subito?
> ναι ρε φιλε διπλα στην καμιναδα..
> τα macdonalds  τα παλια.....
> τσακαλος....







> Ναι.... Εγώ....
> Αλλά όχι τις μαύρες τις cosmote εκεί έχω βάλει απέναντι στην ίδια ταράτσα σε πιο σοβαρή θέση της wind. Έβαλα και 4G στη wind. Κοιτάει τελείως αντίθετα βέβαια.
> 
> Αν είχε όντως παρεμβολες θα ήταν από τις σαβούρες τις cosmote αλλά και πάλι χλωμό, κάτι με την εγκατάσταση παίζει.



Φάνη, βρέθηκε ο ένοχος... Πήγαινε να κατεβάσεις απλά τις κεραίες του και η τηλεόραση θα στρώσει!!  :Smile: 

Κωνσταντίνε έκλεισες τα 11.000 posts!
Άντε, και στα 100.000....

----------


## leosedf

Κοιτούσα φωτογραφίες σήμερα και δες τι βρήκα...

----------


## finos

Leostef   @7 : πιος μοκγολος έβαλε .....
Leostef  @11 :  ναι ... Εγω 

Εσκασα από τα γέλια  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## moutoulos

Leostef ?
Leostef ?
Leostef ?
Leostef ?

είσαι εδώ  ?!?!?!?!?!?.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι είμαι απασχολημένος, παίρνω υπογλώσσια.

----------


## katmadas

> Κοιτούσα φωτογραφίες σήμερα και δες τι βρήκα...



Μικρός ο κόσμος...
Πατησαμε στην ίδια ταράτσα :Lol: 
Για την ιστορία ήταν πρόβλημα εγκατάστασης.
Βύσματα και μπριζες...

----------


## finos

γιατι οι κεραιες φαινονται τοσο μαυρες
μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τον όρο pansite ;
τι επαγκελεσε

----------


## leosedf

Κάθισαν πολύ στον ήλιο χωρίς αντιηλιακό.

----------

finos (10-04-16), 

johnpats (11-04-16), 

picdev (10-04-16)

----------


## JOUN

Το μπουρι διπλα δεν το βλεπεις βαγγελακη;

----------


## finos

οπα σορυυυυυυυ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Το μπουρι διπλα δεν το βλεπεις βαγγελακη;



Του έχει πιάσει ο λύκος το πόδι και ψάχνει τον ντορό  :Tongue2:

----------


## kioan

> γιατι οι κεραιες φαινονται τοσο μαυρες



Άλλη μια απόδειξη του πόσο βλαβερή είναι η ραδιενέργεια που εκπέμπουν!!!!  :Scared: 
Φανταστείτε αν μπορούν να μαυρίσουν έτσι τα πλαστικά καλύμματά τους, τι κάνουν στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό!!!!!  :Scared: 

 *Spoiler:*       Όποιος πίστεψε το παραπάνω, να αποσυνδεθεί αμέσως από το internet γιατί και αυτό έχει ραδιενέργεια  :W00t:    


Μια εγκυκλοπαιδική ερώτηση σχετικά με τη φωτογραφία: η ακίδα του αλεξικέραυνου που είναι συνδεδεμένη; Όταν κάνουν τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις σε υπάρχοντες πολυκατοικίες βάζουν και αντικεραυνική προστασία εξωτερικά σε όλο το κτίριο και κατεβάζουν ηλεκτρόδια μέχρι το έδαφος;

----------

street (11-04-16)

----------


## vasilllis

> Άλλη μια απόδειξη του πόσο βλαβερή είναι η ραδιενέργεια που εκπέμπουν!!!! 
> Φανταστείτε αν μπορούν να μαυρίσουν έτσι τα πλαστικά καλύμματά τους, τι κάνουν στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό!!!!! 
> 
>  *Spoiler:*       Όποιος πίστεψε το παραπάνω, να αποσυνδεθεί αμέσως από το internet γιατί και αυτό έχει ραδιενέργεια    
> 
> 
> Μια εγκυκλοπαιδική ερώτηση σχετικά με τη φωτογραφία: η ακίδα του αλεξικέραυνου που είναι συνδεδεμένη; Όταν κάνουν τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις σε υπάρχοντες πολυκατοικίες βάζουν και αντικεραυνική προστασία εξωτερικά σε όλο το κτίριο και κατεβάζουν ηλεκτρόδια μέχρι το έδαφος;



Γιατι δεν εκπεμπουν ραδιενεργεια?(απο το ραδιο(φωνο)+ενεργεια)

Κανονικα ΜΟΝΟ ετσι πρεπει να συνδεθει ακιδα σε αλεξικεραυνο,Περιμετρικα του κτιριου και καθοδος ανα 7μ σε ηλεκτροδιο.

----------

street (11-04-16)

----------


## street

χαχαχα , βρε χανεν αχαχαχα

----------


## kioan

> Κανονικα ΜΟΝΟ ετσι πρεπει να συνδεθει ακιδα σε αλεξικεραυνο,Περιμετρικα του κτιριου και καθοδος ανα 7μ σε ηλεκτροδιο.



Στην πράξη όμως το κάνουν; Αυτό είναι η απορία μου. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ καθόδους περιμετρικά των πολυκατοικιών στις οποίες υπάρχουν ιστοί κινητής...

----------


## leosedf

Τότε η έχει αλλά πάει από όπου βρούνε μέσα η δεν έχει καθόλου. Απλά έχει ένα ματσούκι προς τα πάνω.

Σε πολλές έχει κανονικά γείωση καινούρια που πάει κάτω σε παλούκια στη γη. Στις καινούριες και να μη βάλουν στα τέτοια τους, βάζουν του κτηρίου και αν καούν θα βάλουν καινούρια, λεφτά δε βγάζουν μήπως?

----------

kioan (11-04-16)

----------


## vasilllis

δεν εχω δει πουθενα .σιγα μην βαλουν.αν εχεις προσεξει σωστες δουλειες σε εκκλησιες εχει.ακομα και στα δημοσια κτίρια (οταν δεν τις ειχαν ξυλωσει γυφτοι) ειχαν σε καθε γωνια ενα τριγωνο και τελος

----------


## leosedf

Φάνη, πίσω από τις κεραίες είναι η WIND.. Είχε μόνο 1800 LTE κοινό με το DCS.
Τώρα θα έχει και LTE800 και 2600. Οπότε καλά κρασά LOL.
Αυτή της cosmote ψήθηκε καλά πάντως.


Τα τετράγωνα μηχανήματα είναι οι ελεινές RRU της Ericsson για το LTE της cosmote. Δεν είδα τι συχνότητες είναι θα δω και θα σου πω.

----------


## katmadas

> Φάνη, πίσω από τις κεραίες είναι η WIND.. Είχε μόνο 1800 LTE κοινό με το DCS.
> Τώρα θα έχει και LTE800 και 2600. Οπότε καλά κρασά LOL.
> Αυτή της cosmote ψήθηκε καλά πάντως.
> 
> 
> Τα τετράγωνα μηχανήματα είναι οι ελεινές RRU της Ericsson για το LTE της cosmote. Δεν είδα τι συχνότητες είναι θα δω και θα σου πω.




Τι θα γινει με αυτην την ταρατσα επιτελους?
Καλα δεν με πηραν τηλεφωνο οποτε ολα καλα πρεπει να ειναι ακομα....

----------


## leosedf

Όχι ακόμη δεν έχω κάνει test call , ίσως από εβδομάδα  :Lol:

----------

